# Victorio 200 Food Strainer



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Strainer assembly,includes 1 screen . I do not have the hopper/plunger,you can buy one on the web for 8 bucks . You could also improvise with a canning funnel or such . I don't remember ever using this and it shows no signs of use . I would like to see it used so I will offer it at t a good price . How about $ 15 plus actual shipping ? I can post pics tomorrow if anyone is interested.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm interested Dale, just let me know what shipping will be. Thanks in advance.
Marilyn
Would love to see a picture.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Marilyn,
I will get you a shipping quote to Indiana . When the sun comes up I will take a pic or two and post .

thanks,

Dale


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is a pic as promised. Shipping quotes will be PMed .

View attachment 5067


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

The strainer is now sold,thanks Marilyn .


----------

